# My Cruze On Rotiforms



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those look sweet Martin .. cool .


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Man that looks pretty good! Good choice.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

very sweet man where did u get your coil overs?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I love my rims, but I would do some... illegal things to get a set of those on my Cruze.

Be sure to post these beauties in my thread: Official Aftermarket Wheels Thread


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Woah when I saw them in the box I wasn't feeling them but **** they look sweet on the Cruze!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Very nice! (Borat voice)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! I've always wondered what the oem LTZ rims would look like in this color, especially on a summit white LTZ RS.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! I've always wondered what the oem LTZ rims would look like in this color, especially on a summit white LTZ RS.


Huh? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


What's so confusing? All I said was, I've always wondered what the Cruze LTZ's rims would look like in the same gold color of these Rotiforms.


----------



## ChevyAllDay (Jul 24, 2013)

looks good from what i can see, but no side profile pics with the new wheels?!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> What's so confusing? All I said was, I've always wondered what the Cruze LTZ's rims would look like in the same gold color of these Rotiforms.


To me, your post implied that you were granted your wish of seeing what that looked like. Only because it was so unrelated to the post, other than the color of his rims. My bad I guess.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

What size and offset are these. And how lowered are you? This is exactly the stance I want for my RS.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

very nice. Sets perfect with the right size wheels. Great job man


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! I've always wondered what the oem LTZ rims would look like in this color, especially on a summit white LTZ RS.


Close enough??









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Need more pictures!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I hnnnnghh

Moar pics. Beautiful cruze

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

This Cruze is absolutely beautiful!! Good work Grease.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

The drop has to be atleast 2.5 inches. I had my car parked right beside his and they were close to the same. I was around 2.5 in the back and about 2 in the front. I just have the 18" ltz wheels. He was forsure lower in the front but the back was close. I am on pedders he is on ksports.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

You have same front wheel gap as me. I hate it people think I am crazy lol. I am going a bit lower in the front I was just letting them settle



WhiteAndBright said:


> Close enough??
> View attachment 39409
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I need to get some pics done by my buddy he's is a photo guy that's from all my iPhone 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Nice! I've always wondered what the oem LTZ rims would look like in this color, especially on a summit white LTZ RS.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
If you want to buy me 2 cans of dip in gold I can show you


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet man!

NEED SPECS!

- Wheel size, width and offset
- Tire size
- Camber setting in front

You're in Canada too, who did you get the wheels through? Rotiform dealer in Toronto area?


----------

